# The wisdom of Yo Meow Ma



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Has anyone seen this one on the shelves? It contains wise,funny sayings 'from the scrolls of the great cat sage Yo Meow Ma'! With commentary by Yao Li,and others. The artwork looks great,too...


----------

